# Very interested in restoration!



## BLACK CROWN CUSTOMS (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey guys instead of asking a million questions daily...where would you turn a young guy very interested in restoration? How do you learn the worth of things what's worth buying what's not? Is there sites that u can match serial numbers to? Wanna make a life out of resto...not so much profit...but collect and stuff! She did you guys get all your knowlage? Show me the way! Lol.  Thanks to whoever replys...i can't wait to learn the way...i've read and read on the forum...i've loved a lot of hrs lol.


----------



## cottagethyme (Oct 25, 2011)

*Learning the ropes*



BLACK CROWN CUSTOMS said:


> Hey guys instead of asking a million questions daily...where would you turn a young guy very interested in restoration? How do you learn the worth of things what's worth buying what's not? Is there sites that u can match serial numbers to? Wanna make a life out of resto...not so much profit...but collect and stuff! She did you guys get all your knowlage? Show me the way! Lol.  Thanks to whoever replys...i can't wait to learn the way...i've read and read on the forum...i've loved a lot of hrs lol.




I'm a newbie too - I like to ride.. I learned alot from books offered from this site and believe it or not, eBay is a great source of information.


----------



## jpromo (Oct 26, 2011)

Most of my information has been gathered from reading most threads that people post on here. The information that these guys have stored in their heads is fantastic, and there's the whole community effort to answer something for multiple viewpoints or ways to go about doing it.


----------



## MR D (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm a newbie to this sight as well, and I hope I can gather some good tips, and restoration/refurbishing ideas from the members. I have learned quite a bit just from hanging out around a local bike shop, and asking questions of the collectors and enthusiasts that stop in. There are a lot of sites that offer up info that comes from years and years of study and examination of older bikes as well as newer ones. 

If you are interested in Schwinn bikes and their date codes, this site has helped my quite a bit.

Have fun on your journey!

http://www.angelfire.com/rant/allday101/SchwinnCodes1.html

Mr D


----------



## krankrate (Nov 12, 2011)

*restoring*

You can learn a wealth of information from bike form's, but it takes time, and patients, I go to bike show's swap meet's and talk to other bike people most of them are more than happy to share their knowlage with you, look at other people's original bike's, study the part's on them, practice on less valueable project's and any time your not sure ask questions here, there's more knowlage in these sites, than you could ever get out of a book! some of these member's have been doing this they'r whole life, good luck!


----------

